# Feet come up when squatting



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Whenever I squat my heels raise up so I end up having to put 5kg plates underneath my feet and stand on them slightly which is annoying as if I don't do this, my balance is fcuked.

Does this have anything to do with flat feet or is it something else?

edit: just read elsewhere poor flexibility could cause this?


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Could be a few things.

Lacking ankle mobility (stretch the soleus and gastrocs)

Poor technique (going too far forward with torso)

Poor abdominal pressure causing the torso to collapse and break alignment with the hip

Poor hamstring mobility, causing you to compensate by flexing too much at the ankle compared to the hip.

Bar path should usually be quite vertical. Meaning you'll need to set up the feet width according to your proportions, and ob/maintain adequate flexibility in hamstrings and ankles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

most likely weak hamstrings. as you squat lower do you gradually end up on your toes/ heel lifts up?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Quite a common thing - which is why Olympic lifting shoes are used


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

my friend used to do this, it was just a matter of pounding on too much weight and not strict enough form.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> most likely weak hamstrings. as you squat lower do you gradually end up on your toes/ heel lifts up?


Yeah pretty much would end up on my toes at the bottom of my squat


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> my friend used to do this, it was just a matter of pounding on too much weight and not strict enough form.


I do this without even any weight on the bar so can't be that for myself.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Put small plates under your heels when squatting, either the 1kg or 2kg will do. You need to learn to push with your heels. I had the same problem.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say totally redress your form and drop the weights.

Watch 'YouTube' or read Mark Rippetoe's book.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Stretch out the calves and hamstrings before squatting and Olympic lifting shoes.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Yeah pretty much would end up on my toes at the bottom of my squat


heres a few fixes:

1. practice box squatting.

2. strengthen your entire posterior chain. especially your hamstrings. hamstrings are to the squat and deadlift, what triceps are to the bench press.

3. start the squat by tilting you hips back/ sticking out your bum. then bend at the knees and descend into the squat. this will help you keep on your toes more + utilize more hamstring.

4. dont stand on plates. ever


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> I do this without even any weight on the bar so can't be that for myself.


again. its weak hamstrings.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Buy oly shoes problem solved .


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ewen said:


> Buy oly shoes problem solved .


What are some good ones, and how much are they? I had a look and the ones I saw were £100+


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> heres a few fixes:
> 
> 1. practice box squatting.
> 
> ...


He said he has the problem without any weights so it can't really be muscle strength related, although it is also due to weak hamstrings/or tightness. Most people are used to taking off on the tip toes which is the problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> What are some good ones, and how much are they? I had a look and the ones I saw were £100+


Theres loads to choose from mate , nike or addidas would be my first choice I think strengthshop still do there own brand shoes which are pretty good value .


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> He said he has the problem without any weights so it can't really be muscle strength related, although it is also due to weak hamstrings/or tightness. Most people are used to taking off on the tip toes which is the problem.


is it a strength issue or not? make up your mind.

also, thats why I gave technique advice in my third point.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I will tailor my workouts for more hammy work in the next few weeks & increase the stretches I do.

What benefits are oly shoes meant to you give?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If you squat too low your heels are going to come up, it's impossible to avoid that. Maybe that's the issue, maybe not.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I seen lads in my gym do that and they get over it by putting plates on the ground and resting the front half of the foot on it or the back half I cant remember lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> If you squat too low your heels are going to come up, it's impossible to avoid that. Maybe that's the issue, maybe not.


It's not impossible. I can squat as low as anyone and my heels don't come up. Flexibility is key.

I've posted this video many times but if you do this things will improve...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> It's not impossible. I can squat as low as anyone and my heels don't come up. Flexibility is key.


Maybe it's my flexibility then. But I can squat below parallel without my heels coming up so it's not a problem for me. It's only when I squat lower than I need to that my heels come up.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Maybe it's my flexibility then. But I can squat below parallel without my heels coming up so it's not a problem for me. It's only when I lower than I need to that my heels come up.


If you do the above a couple of times a day for a month things will improve steadily. It only need take a couple of minutes a time but you do need to stick to it. Your flexibility will increase week on week.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It's not impossible. I can squat as low as anyone and my heels don't come up. Flexibility is key.
> 
> I've posted this video many times but if you do this things will improve...


Thanks for the video, i'll be doing this every day (if i can) lol!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Thanks for the video, i'll be doing this every day (if i can) lol!


It will take time to master but, if you stick with it, you will get closer every day.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It will take time to master but, if you stick with it, you will get closer every day.


Day 1 update - i cant fcukin do it!!

When I get into the correct position, my feet again lift up.

I have just been doing squats (no bar ) and it feels as if once i get to a certain point, my upper body wants to lean forward causing me to loose balance and my back stiffens. (Tried to describe what i was feeling and it looked like in the mirror)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Day 1 update - i cant fcukin do it!!
> 
> When I get into the correct position, my feet again lift up.
> 
> I have just been doing squats (no bar ) and it feels as if once i get to a certain point, my upper body wants to lean forward causing me to loose balance and my back stiffens. (Tried to describe what i was feeling and it looked like in the mirror)


It's like learning to touch your toes. You'll get closer and closer with time. Start off doing it a couple of feet from a wall so that you can lean back and use the wall for support. Over time you will be able to move away from the way and do it free standing so to speak.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> again. its weak hamstrings.


Please explain why you think this is due to weak hamstrings.

The hamstrings role in the squat is extending the hip, and if it can't do it properly, you will infact collapse, not merely lift the heel off the ground. The squat-morning points to strong hamstrings and not weak.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Whenever I squat my heels raise up so I end up having to put 5kg plates underneath my feet and stand on them slightly which is annoying as if I don't do this, my balance is fcuked.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're not doing pull ups?


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Day 1 update - i cant fcukin do it!!
> 
> When I get into the correct position, my feet again lift up.
> 
> I have just been doing squats (no bar ) and it feels as if once i get to a certain point, my upper body wants to lean forward causing me to loose balance and my back stiffens. (Tried to describe what i was feeling and it looked like in the mirror)


You can expect a least a couple of weeks, to get everything of adequate length. Don't expect everything in a day bro. And just stop where the lift happens for now. You'll get lower and lower with perfect form as your mobility improves.

Flat feet is usually a result of very tight calves. They Can not move properly, and this compensate by shifting the alignment. Which in turn may lead to other problems, like valgus, poor patellar tracking etc.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Kjetil1234 said:


> You can expect a least a couple of weeks, to get everything of adequate length. Don't expect everything in a day bro. And just stop where the lift happens for now. You'll get lower and lower with perfect form as your mobility improves.
> 
> Flat feet is usually a result of very tight calves. They Can not move properly, and this compensate by shifting the alignment. Which in turn may lead to other problems, like valgus, poor patellar tracking etc.


I definitely think I have tight calves and achilles tendon area, been doing some stretches earlier and could really feel them working. My flexibility has always been poor.

Will carry on doing stretches.

edit: read ur last post about the hamstrings.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> I definitely think I have tight calves and achilles tendon area, been doing some stretches earlier and could really feel them working. My flexibility has always been poor.
> 
> Will carry on doing stretches. Would you say weak hamstrings are to blame as previously mentioned in this thread?


The three main calf muscles (tricep surae) join into the Achilles' tendon and attach to the heelbone. The muscles' tightness will pull the tendon. My point is: Focus on stretching the calf muscles and massage them to release them. Stretch both gastroc and soleus (different stretches: one with knee extended and the other with a small flex)

Well, I suppose it's plausible but I doubt that's the case. When the ham is strong and quad week, a squat-morning tends to occur. When the hams are weak, the lifter will compensate with a quite upright squat posture. Now, if you're bent over (low bar squat) and the hams are too weak, you're fu cked. You'll collapse forward. However, a more upright torso posture will require higher mobility in ankles to properly execute.

If your squat is indeed upright and you're failing the lift when leaning forward, then it's a possible indication of weak hamstrings. This is rare though.

Either way there's insufficient ankle mobility, as there's nothing wrong with squatting upright. Strengthening the hamstring is never a bad idea though, I just don't think it's appropriate to blame the hamstrings' strength for heels leaving the floor.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Please explain why you think this is due to weak hamstrings.
> 
> The hamstrings role in the squat is extending the hip, and if it can't do it properly, you will infact collapse, not merely lift the heel off the ground. The squat-morning points to strong hamstrings and not weak.


his hamstrings are weak so the body shifts the weight onto the stronger muscle, the quads, to finish the lift. the forward shift in weight causes a slight goodmorning to happen.

the squat will look like a two part lift.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> his hamstrings are weak so the body shifts the weight onto the stronger muscle, the quads, to finish the lift. the forward shift in weight causes a slight goodmorning to happen.
> 
> the squat will look like a two part lift.


Well a good morning squat is a sign of strong hamstrings, not weak. Strong quads will have the weight shift backward, whilst strong hams will have it shift forward. And how do you know this to be the case, did you see him squat? As I said, even if weak hamstrings are causing him to be upright in the squat (compensation), it's still ankle mobility causing the heel to elevate.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have this problem too, will try out the suggestions itt.

thanks for everyone that posted help. good video too btw.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Kjetil1234 said:


> The three main calf muscles (tricep surae) join into the Achilles' tendon and attach to the heelbone. The muscles' tightness will pull the tendon. My point is: Focus on stretching the calf muscles and massage them to release them. Stretch both agaric and soleus (different stretches: one with knee extended and the other with a small flex)
> 
> Well, I suppose it's plausible but I doubt that's the case. When the ham is strong and quad week, a squat-morning tends to occur. When the hams are weak, the lifter will compensate with a quite upright squat posture. Now, if you're bent over (low bar squat) and the hams are too weak, you're fu cked. You'll collapse forward. However, a more upright torso posture will require higher mobility in ankles to properly execute.
> 
> ...


Great detail! Will do calf stretches every day now as I do think that is a big part of the problem, it feels tight just from feeling around them.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> is it a strength issue or not? make up your mind.
> 
> also, thats why I gave technique advice in my third point.


I never said it was anything to do with strength, but i'm not an expert. I had the same problem and I fixed it so I can relate to the issue.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> heres a few fixes:
> 
> 1. practice box squatting.
> 
> ...


solid advice here.

It will mostly be down to form and I would best my house on you have a weak posterior chain to boot.

Form will be key. One of the most common mistakes people make is not having a tight back throughout the entire set. The next step is breaking at the hips first (box squatting will help you get doing right range of motion.

Add in RDLs and Good mornings as suppliment lifts and youll be squat heavy on your heels in no time.

good luck


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

It's a lack of flexibility problem - You either have tight calfs or tight soleus so stretch them out for a while.

I used to have the same problem and got put on a flexibility routine by my physio which sorted the problem after about 2-3 weeks of daily stretching


----------

